# how much is a colnago carbitubo worth?



## syl35 (Feb 5, 2009)

I recently found a carbitubo bike on the local craigslist for 300 eur. Is such an old bike worth this price? It has the original Alu fork, but the campy groupset was exchanged for an 8 speed shimano 105. Also, the wheels seem kinda low end... (36 spokes sapim race, apollo rims, shimano rx100 hubs)

I think i can ask for some pics if needed.

Thanks


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

In the states, it's definately worth 300 Euro......The frameset alone is worth more than that


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Some pricing*

I track them on Ebay as one of my favorites, Moreno Argentin won a lot of races on them. The last few years the low has been $371 and the high, it was NOS, was $1,000. Most are in the $450-650 range and this includes NOS. We're talking frame only here so the pricing sounds pretty good if that's what you want.



syl35 said:


> I recently found a carbitubo bike on the local craigslist for 300 eur. Is such an old bike worth this price? It has the original Alu fork, but the campy groupset was exchanged for an 8 speed shimano 105. Also, the wheels seem kinda low end... (36 spokes sapim race, apollo rims, shimano rx100 hubs)
> 
> I think i can ask for some pics if needed.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## syl35 (Feb 5, 2009)

Can you tell from these pics what condition it's in? The lacquer chips on the carbon can be fixed, right?


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

I sold mine on ebay last summer and it fetched less then $500USD.


----------



## le cadre bicycles (Nov 29, 2008)

Just yesterday I brought some frames to my painter. And he asked me if I could help him with some bicycles. Turns out he´s got some old Rabobank team frames (timetrial and race). He asked me to pick a frame that would be ridable for him. "Unfortunatly" only the Carbitubo fitted him. So I now also have one of these in my workshop to be build for him. He has also got a Titanio time trial frame painted in Rabo colours with Erik Dekkers name on the top tube. That is a sweet frame to have on the wall.

Caspar


----------



## le cadre bicycles (Nov 29, 2008)




----------

